
Can We Kick Our Keyboard Addiction by 2013? - jolie
http://www.readwriteweb.com/archives/can_we_kick_our_keyboard_addiction_by_2013.php
======
OmniLarry
I hope not, or at least that they make things for us keyboard folks. I can
type at ~120wpm, and while I don't always think that fast, I can't imagine
communicate at a much slower pace..

